# Homeward Bound WINS 2006 Individual....



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

......Rescue Award. Mike and Jody Jones, the founders of Homeward Bound have been given the Golden Starfish award for individuals honoring their work with Golden Retriever Rescue. The award is from the Golden Retiever Club of America, National Rescue Committee. Major Congratulations to Mike & Jody!! (And special Thanks to Jody for finding Rusty for me!!!)

*Announcing the Winners of the 2006 Golden Starfish Awards*​The National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America is pleased to announce the winners of the *2006 Starfish Award*. This year there are two individual winners, who also happen to be husband and wife teams deeply committed to Rescue. The winners are *Nancy and Allan Kiesler* of Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue in Renton, Washington, and *Jody and Mike Jones* of Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary in Elverta, California. The Group Award will not be offered this year.
 *Nancy and Allan Kiesler* have been Rescue volunteers for sixteen years. Their work with Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue, of which Nancy is President, has been noteworthy for their commitment to volunteer development, fostering a strong working relationship with the local breed club, networking with other Rescue organizations and promoting puppy buyer education.
*Jody and Mike Jones* founded Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue in 2000 after serving as area coordinators for another Rescue organization. In 2003, only three years after their founding, they secured property and created the Homeward Bound Sanctuary and Adoption Center, one of only three such facilities in the nation. They have been committed to their mission that no Golden dies alone in a shelter and the roster of 200 volunteers they have assembled assures Goldens in need in their area of a guaranteed safety net.
The Golden Starfish Award is presented on an annual basis to one or more Rescue groups or individuals that make a difference. The awards will be presented in September at the Goldstock Camp in Pennsylvania and again at the Golden Retriever National Specialty Show in Seattle, Washington.
Congratulations to the Kieslers and the Jones. We know they agree with us that everyone nominated is indeed “a winner” because each nominee has the respect and admiration of their fellow volunteers. 
National Rescue Committee Members
5/2/07​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Send them my Congratulations Steve!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is wonderful Steve! Please pass on my congratulations for all of their hard work. Sounds like this was very richly deserved.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That's Great..........Congratulations


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Add my hearty congratulations to the list, please!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GReat news. All the best to them.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulatons to them for all their hard work. They sound like they are an amazing couple. The amount of things that they have accomplished is just an amazing feat.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Congratulations to them.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome job!
Congratulations for all their hard work


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Steve, that is awesome news. I am so happy for Jody and Mike. I just got a card from Jody, so I am thinking its time to get her a Congrats card and send it on out to her. Give her my best when you see her. She certainly deserves that award big time. That is great news that she and her hubby were recognized. The work they do is just fantastic.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratutaions to both of them, as well as to Homeward Bound.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Jody and Mike are awesome. I don't know if anyone really knows what it is like to walk in their shoes. They live in a house without air conditioning in a place where it reaches 110 degrees a year during the summer. Although, the dogs have air conditioning in the kennel area. The built-in swimming pool is for the Goldens. They are there to open a door to a Golden in need no matter what time of day or night, they will wait up for the transport. No one to clean the kennels, a volunteers day off, they pick up the slack. Jody's only fault is that she does not delegate more - there is so much to be done in the rescue arena. Homeward Bound has never said no to a dog because of health condition or age. They have taken dogs in hours before they perish from neglect. 

As you may know getting a book published is no easy task, however Mike and Jody felt that the rescue story needed to be told. They paid for the book to be published and mass produced. 

I would invite any of you who want to read some very endearing stories to send for a copy of the book that Mike Jones wrote a few years ago. He wrote it from the perspective of Chelsea, one of the first Goldens saved by Mike and Jody. It is called Chelsea's Tales and it is a wonderful book that will make you laugh and cry and truly give you an understanding of what rescue means.

Each day, the volunteers of HBGRR attempt to live up to the role models of Mike and Jody, but they are so far ahead of us we can only follow!

Here is a link if you consider purchasing the book:
Golden Stories

I have read it cover to cover twice and then when I need some thought provoking material it is one of the first I turn to and read. I never thought I could laugh and cry simultaneously - Chelsea's Tales proved me wrong.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats to Mike & Jody.

Reading this about Mike & Jody puts a big  on my face knowing that our golden girl "Charlotte" will be taken care of by Mike & Jody.

Steve, have you gotten over there to meet "Charlotte"?

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------

